# VAG Tacho for Key programming?



## SilverSLine (Aug 13, 2006)

I already have Ross Tech and was looking for a way to program keys, and replace ecm's/clusters without going to the dealer. I did a search on this already and saw some mixed reviews. Anyone having good luck with this product and which version are you using? What is the difference between V2.5 and V3.01?

I found one alternative to Tacho but couldn't find much info or reviews on this.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OBD2-OBD-Su..._Automotive_Tools&vxp=mtr&hash=item3f10799b19
Anyone using this?


----------



## SilverSLine (Aug 13, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## acowx (May 2, 2006)

I used Vag Tacho 3.01 to retrieve the 4 digit PIN from my 02 Jetta then used VCDS to program new keys.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

acowx said:


> I used Vag Tacho 3.01 to retrieve the 4 digit PIN from my 02 Jetta then used VCDS to program new keys.


I used vagtacho 2.5 to retrieve 4 digit pin and program my new keys, worked great on my 04.5 GLI 1.8T

If you want to drive to me I'll let you borrow the cable and install the software for $20.


----------

